# power king 1618



## samg (Apr 8, 2012)

new to the forum,,have a 1618 power king with a kohler engine that I cant seem to be able to keep running, it starts always when it is cold, however, once it warms up, it quits running and has no spark, let it cool down and it will again start..any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## Kohuth77x (Mar 16, 2012)

Your gonna need to get a new set of points and condenser, what kinda of Kohler is it? What's the model number?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with Kohuth77x,and I'd also check the coil.


----------



## samg (Apr 8, 2012)

happy to say that we were able to find the problem,,we replaced the ignition coil and found alot and I mean alot of gunk in the carb. old gas seems to have been the culprit, it had actual glumps in it, after cleaning the carb very well, it now runs like a champ...thanks for the suggestions folks.::thumbsup:


----------



## javahjoeo (Nov 29, 2012)

Power King Tractor model 1618 & 2418, have a Kohler K-361 18hp OHV engine. These engine's take alot of careing for. One needs to make sure the top of the head is cleaned often. The valve plate and valve covers leak oil on top of the head, and the head overheats. Heads are no longer being made. Overheating causes the valve seat to come loose. If no damage to head, the loose valve seat can be repaired. For answers to your Power King questions, email me, at [email protected] They call me javahjoeo, MIO, P K Junky, aka Don, zip 46902


----------

